# Please Help Me! I think I suffer from GERD



## raybaudi (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello there!Well, basically I'm new to this forum and I'm new to the world of GERD. I'll try to explain my problem in a few lines.It turns out three/four weeks ago I started suffering from a severe soar throat. At first, I let it run as I linked it to a cold or something. However, as time passed and the symptom didn't go away I went to the doctor and he prescribedme with Clarytromicin. Only after four days of medicating me I started to feel the results. Eventually, the pain just wentaway and everything got back to normal.Despite the pain was gone, I finished the treatment after 10 days as I was told by the doctor.One week later, while driving to the university, a slight stinging began to affect my throat. In a matter of hours, the pain was back but this time it was a lot more intense. I could barely swallow and my thoat was utterly inflamed. This timeI went to another doctor who prescribed me with Levofloxacin. By the way, some thrush appeared in my mouth.Six days have passed with the Levofloxacin but I see/feel no results at all. The pain is overwhelming me as I can't properlyeat not sleep either. Today I just had a culture done and results will hopefully show on Friday. Some people have suggested me I might suffer of GERD but I have no appreciable bitter taste neither I feel any fluids comeup from my stomach. Yet thinking this could be the cause, I've forced myself to double my attention in stomach matters. During nightime the pain doesn't seem to fluctuate even if I change my rest position. The only hint of GERD is the sporadicpresence of belfs with that little liquid with taste to bile. Please any help will be deeply appreciated.Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well see what the test results & your Doctors say and then come on back & let us know.In the meantime here is some info on GERD:http://www.mayoclinic.org/gerd/diagnosis.html


----------

